# Yankee Meadows Brookies



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

went to yankee M, caught a few rainbows and 4 brookies . . .


ggm


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Until I see pictures, these reports will be taken with a grain of salt. Nice thorough report there GGM. Another one for the scrapbook. :roll:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks ggm. This is my favorite time of year to fish Yankee.

How's the road?


----------



## Huckleberry (Sep 11, 2007)

Any size to the brookies?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Watch I can do that too! 

Went to strawberry, found 50 yrds of open water. Used a renegade, caught 7 cutts over the slot, 3 koks, and 2 rainbows.

fb.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Watch I can do that too!
> 
> Went to strawberry, found 50 yrds of open water. Used a renegade, caught 7 cutts over the slot, 3 koks, and 2 rainbows.
> 
> fb.


 Sounds like you were using the extra sparkly powerbait.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Watch I can do that too!
> 
> Went to strawberry, found 50 yrds of open water. Used a renegade, caught 7 cutts over the slot, 3 koks, and 2 rainbows.
> 
> fb.


Dry fly-fishing? - NICE!

By the way&#8230; a double renegade fished on an intermediate line in the shallows at Mud Creek when the Damsels are on can be quite deadly.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't doubt GGM's reports much. The places he is fishing aren't all that hard to catch a few fish. Yankee is a fun lake but I'm a bit suprised it is accessible already. How was the road?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> Yankee is a fun lake but I'm a bit suprised it is accessible already. How was the road?


I don't doubt it. On a typical year, this is the time that Yankee is accessible. We've had a very dry spring. The road is usually about the same as Paragonah.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Its not so much that we doubt he caught fish as it is skepticism because the reports are so vague and kind of pointless. This guy has been a known agitator (and so full of it I would guess his eyes are brown) in the past that he's become the boy who cried wolf. Believe if you must.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

> We've had a very dry spring.


Dry? Last i checked it snowed only a week ago... and often too :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Actually as far as precipition, or total amount of water, the salt lake international airport, recieved 35% of normal for april. Which is one of the wettest months of the year, May is also climatilogically one of the wettest, so lets pray for rain, no snow.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I know, But as far as some canyon roads being open with the snow idk..


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

theres snow in spots but passable


ggm


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

metal_fish said:


> > We've had a very dry spring.
> 
> 
> Dry? Last i checked it snowed only a week ago... and often too :roll:


Not at Yankee Meadow it didn't! So. Utah hasn't had snow or rain in two months! I have no doubt that the ggm is telling the truth.


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

took the mini bus up sunday, happy freaks ! powerbait & worms and 'mallow - worms did best

g^G^m


----------

